# Hommage à Béla Bartók



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

Here's a collection of 4 songs for piano inspired heavily by the first 4 volumes of Bartok's Mikrokosmos. Thus, they are easy pieces intended for beginner and intermediate players. Intention in creating these pieces was not to create original music but to study Bartok's mikrokosmos through mimicking his compositional style.

1. Canon in 8
2. Lydian Or Mixolydian?
3. Bimodal Study
4. Theme and Variations

Performed by Kristina Annamukhamedova


__
https://soundcloud.com/pekka-koivisto%2Fhommage-a-bela-bartok


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I thought the 2nd sounded the most like Bartok himself. The others were more like original applications of those ideas to me.


----------

